# Farbe mit C-Aktion ändern in WinCC



## Cococabana (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
ich möchte (ansich ganz simpel) mit einem einfachen Klick auf einen Button seine Hintergrundfarbe ändern. Also rechtklick auf den Button, Eigenschaften->Ereignis->Maus->Mausklick etc. und dann auf C-Aktion. Dort habe ich das hier eingetragen:



> #include "apdefap.h"
> void OnLButtonDown(char* lpszPictureName, char* lpszObjectName, char* lpszPropertyName, UINT nFlags, int x, int y)
> {
> 
> ...



Funktioniert aber nicht. Ich nutze WinCC 7 + Sp1. 

Auch habe ich schon das Siemens FAQ unter http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objId=28526983&nodeid0=10805586&load=content〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW und dort auf "Wie können mit WinCC 7.0 die Objektfarben...." probiert. Klappt auch nicht.

Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich? 

Gruß


----------



## Kai (27 Oktober 2009)

In WinCC kann die Hintergrundfarbe eines Buttons mit der SetBackColor-Funktion nur geändert werden, wenn es sich um keinen Windows-Button (Objekteigenschaften/Stile/Windows-Stil = nein) handelt.

Wenn es sich um einen Windows-Button (Objekteigenschaften/Stile/Windows-Stil = ja) handelt, kann die Hintergrundfarbe nicht mit der SetBackColor-Funktion geändert werden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Cococabana (28 Oktober 2009)

Hmm....ärgerlich um die Zeit des versuchens. Bislang habe ich das nirgens dokumentiert gefunden. Aber vielen danke!


----------



## Kai (28 Oktober 2009)

Siehe dazu die folgende Siemens-FAQ:



> *Warum funktioniert die Farbumschaltung bei Buttons nicht?*
> 
> *Beschreibung:*
> Im Graphics Designer haben Sie aus der "Objektpalette > Windows-Objekte" einen Button in Ihr Bild kopiert. Sie haben unter "Objekteigenschaften > Ereignis > Button > Maus > Mausklick" eine Aktion mittels Skript zur Farbumschaltung projektiert. Die gewünschte Änderung der Hintergrundfarbe bzw. Rahmenfarbe per Skript wird aber im Runtime Betrieb nicht ausgeführt.
> ...


 
ID23522297 Warum funktioniert die Farbumschaltung bei Buttons nicht?

Gruß Kai


----------

